# Linux Reste auf dem PC



## Davide (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Ich hab mir mal Linux auf einen Rechner aufgespielt, das leider mit den Komponenten so nicht wollte, zudem wollte ich bischen mit Images erzeugen anlegen usw. üben. vorallem aber auch in verbindung mit Linux. Jetzt habe ich einen leeren Rechner der von formatieren bis hin zum partitionieren alles hat über sich ergehen lassen, leider scheint nicht alles von Linux entfernt worden zu sein. Der Bootmanager (LILU) ist irgendwie immer noch da, und ich kann keine neuen Betriebssysteme installieren. 

Mir hat mal einer geflüstert, dass Linux sich irgendwie in irgendwas reinschreibt und man muss das entfernen. Da ich mit dieser Aussage genau so wenig anfangen kann wie wohl jeder andere normale, würde ich gern wissen wie ich das System wieder ans alufen bekomme.

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfestellung.


----------



## JohannesR (2. Dezember 2004)

Du musst den MBR neu schreiben, normalerweise geht das mit fdisk /mbr.


----------



## TanTe (2. Dezember 2004)

unter winXP oder 2K fixmbr. Aber seltsam immer wenn ich Windoof neu installiere wird mein guter linux Bootmanager ueberschrieben und ich muss 

 1. linux Bootdisc 
 2.mount /dev/hda2 /mnt 
 3.chroot /mnt 
 4.grub-install 

 ..... machen.


----------



## daniel2000 (2. Dezember 2004)

@TanTe: Davide hat auch geschrieben, dass er danach kein neues Betribssystem installiert hat.

Ansonsten, wenn man Windows nach Linux installiert, überschreibt Win den MBR mit dem eigenen Bootloader (ohne nachzufragen ;-]  ). Ist auch so wenn man Win9x nach Win2k/XP installiert, dann kann es auch zu Fehlern kommen, weil Win9x älter ist und auch den MBR überschreibt. War bei mir zumindest einmal so.

Daniel


----------



## Davide (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Also ich habe nach Linux keine anderen B.systeme installiert, hatte eigentlich vor gehabt das gleiche Linux neu zu installieren, irgendwie hatte ich Probleme beim ersten Installieren bekommen und es war "irgendwie" nicht ganz fehlerfrei. Eine etwas komplizierte Geschichte. Ist halt für mich (dachte ich) einfacher es von Anfang an richtig zu installieren. leider (alter Rechner) gab es probleme mit einer Neuinstallation, bekamm ein Speicherproblem was nicht zugelassen hatte, dass ich überhaupt zum drüberinstallieren kam.

Also dachte ich, ich könnte alles auf Null setzen und so alles wie beim ersten mal angehen. Wie es ausgegangen ist, hab ich oben beschrieben. Bei Win 98-XP hab ich solche Probleme nie gehabt, daher bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt, wobei das mehr an mir als an Linux liegt. Es wird auch immer nur linux drauf sein, nur die bootfähige CD bootet halt nicht und jetzt geht nichts mehr. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das mit dem oben angegebenen Weg schaffe überhaupt normale Zustände zu schaffen. Melde mich dann sofort mit dem Ergebnis.

Was ist eine Linuxbootdisc? Sowas wie eine Startdiskette? Oder halt wie meine  bootfähige Linuxversion?


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Dezember 2004)

Davide hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist eine Linuxbootdisc? Sowas wie eine Startdiskette? Oder halt wie meine  bootfähige Linuxversion?



Es gibt beides und das oben erwähnte geht für gewöhnlich auch mit beiden (sofern beide "chroot" drauf haben, bei boot-disketten wirst du hier wohl mehrere benötigen).

An sich müsste deine Linux-CD trotz LILO booten, sofern du im BIOS des Rechners eingestellt hast, dass zuerst von CD und dann von der Festplatte gebootet wird.



			
				TanTe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Aber seltsam immer wenn ich Windoof neu installiere wird mein guter linux Bootmanager ueberschrieben und ich muss
> 
> 1. linux Bootdisc
> 2.mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
> ...



Was ist denn daran seltsam? Das ist ganz normal, Windows schreibt eben seinen eigenen Bootloader in den MBR, sonst würde es ja nicht starten können.
Und Windows interessiert sich auch nicht für andere Betriebssystem (außer NT basierte Windows-Versionen, die lassen dich auch noch zusätzlich vorhandene andere Windows Versionen laden).


----------



## Davide (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe zwei Erfolge zu vermelden.

Der Erste: Konnte mein Linux jetzt doch wieder installieren. Habe gleich heute morgen wie oben angesprochen mal die Bootsequenz geändert, dann sprang die BootCD wieder an, wobei ich es ursprünglich doch auch so installiert habe wie das System war, also komisch ist das schon. Aber egal, bin froh das es geht. Leider ist das System so langsam, das man nichts damit machen kann, vorher war es zwar auch kein PowerDing, aber ich konnte damit arbeiten. Na ja da muss ich halt paar alte RAMs organisieren.

Der Zweite: Dank Powermax kann ich jetzt auch LILU entgültig killen, damit kann ich mit den Windows Images und Linux herumexperimentieren ohne viel zeit zuverlieren.

Habe auf jeden Fall paar wichtige Sachen was das Thema Linux angeht gelernt. Ich glaube das werd ich mir jetzt öffters mal antun.

Thx für die Hilfe.


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Dezember 2004)

Aber nicht LILU sondern LIL*O* (*Li*nux *Lo*ader)!


----------



## Davide (3. Dezember 2004)

Ja, hab mir da wohl eine instabile Eselsbrücke zum "Fünften Element's" Lilu gebaut, das ist so eingebrannt, da hilft nichts mehr  :-(


----------

